# PSA: Is your siggy to large?



## dlewis (Feb 11, 2009)

erplexed come on ladies.

I don't have dial up anymore, I have satellite internet, but this is still causing problems for me and others with dial up.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 11, 2009)

You mean I cant have a siggy bigger than the entire page?????????????


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 11, 2009)

It is annoying... Lawd.


----------



## ART11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Torture on my blackberry :-(


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 11, 2009)

Not again.  I had to turn siggies off this time.


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 11, 2009)

Noted...............


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Feb 11, 2009)

A kind member told me that my previous pictures were too big so I changed them.  Are they still too big?  Please let me know.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 11, 2009)

GodMadeMePretty said:


> A kind member told me that my previous pictures were too big so I changed them.  Are they still too big?  Please let me know.



First I want to give you a hug (((hugs))) because I hate to say it.  It is to big, is there any way the two pictures of the babies can be put on one line and made a little bit smaller.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 11, 2009)

GodMadeMePretty said:


> A kind member told me that my previous pictures were too big so I changed them.  Are they still too big?  Please let me know.


Yes it is too big.

If you put it in Photobucket and resize it to the pre set medium size, it'll be the same size as my siggy pic.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah i had to resize my siggys too..photobucket makes it really easy too do...


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 11, 2009)

I made mine as minimalistic as possible


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 19, 2009)

Is this too big?

ETA: Nevermind...i resized it anyway


----------



## Allandra (Feb 19, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Is this too big?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind...i resized it anyway



Yours seems fine.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 19, 2009)

Is mine too big?  I haven't had a siggy in so long, I can't remember the rules.


----------



## Miamori (Feb 19, 2009)

If anyone needs help resizing or writing a code for a siggy (if you want text in the middle, a specific color, underlined, etc. or pictures in the middle, etc.) and trying to get it to a decent size, PM me and I will help you.


----------

